# Truck bed extenders



## Andy Taylor (May 13, 2014)

I was looking at the truck bed extenders on Harbor Freight's website, but they are for a Class 3 hitch/coupler. I have a Class 2 hitch on my mini van. Is there an adapter I can use so I can use their extender? If so, where can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 13, 2014)

You would have to change hitches to get a class III. You can use the extender but you won't be able to put the full weight it's rated for.


----------



## Andy Taylor (May 13, 2014)

Thanks. I found adapters online that go from 1.25" to 2". They're not meant for towing, but that doesn't matter for my situation.


----------

